# Budgie chick doesn't appear to be growing



## Xenat (Dec 8, 2016)

I have 3 budgies and 2 of them are growing perfectly fine. The third one however is simply not growing and it is about 6-8 days old, looks like it's 2 days old when it's not.

*Physical description:

The baby appears to be smaller than the other 2, considerably so.

There is very little hair on its back considering the age.

The crop is constantly large, doesn't appear to be emptying.

I can see the budgies veins on the head and they are blue. In general she is more red colored for some reason.
*

Why is it like this? The mother is feeding it just fine but I never see it take a poop or anything like that, maybe why the crop is full?

Might the chick be dehydrated, explaining its red color?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

I'm sorry you are having problems with your youngest chick. 

The fact you mention the chick has digestive problems,the crop is constantly full, doesn't empty at a normal pace and the chick doesn't seem to poop, makes it very difficult for the hen to properly feed it. Even though the crop is full, the chick is not absorbing the required nourishment to thrive and develop normally.
From your description, your chick seems to be suffering from a blockage on the crop area, could be slow crop or crop impaction. 
Due to this, your chick needs emergency professional medical attention from an avian vet specialist who will likely flush out the contents of the crop and provide the needed fluids.

I'm sending my prayers for the little chick's recovery. ray:


----------

